# Tusken raider Gaffi stick



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thinking about being a Tusken Raider this year. I started by building the Gaffi stick and would love some feedback. Questions, comments, and critiques welcome.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I have no words for improving it... because it is awesome as it is. GREAT job!


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

Rad! Might have to add a raider for my SW themed cemetery!


----------

